# choosing a wall mount



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

I need to find the best wall mount for an Insignia 26" LCD TV. I don't understand the VESA measurements. I'd like it flush to the wall. I don't care if it tilts or swivels. I only paid $400 for the TV so I don't want a really expensive one. As long as it's sturdy. I'm getting a friend of mine who has a drywall business to do the actual measuring & installation of the mount. I just need to know what to buy. Thanks...Sherry


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you could try this site

I have no idea how reliable the company is but that will at least give you an idea of the choices.

http://www.bestpricemounts.com/cat/Products/BrowseProducts.aspx/manufacturerID/2302/categoryID/195

actually at bizrate they have a good rating it appears. 

http://www.bizrate.com/tvmounts/pee...mpareprices__keyword--lcd+tv+wall+mounts.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can get a peerless mount for around $30 to mount that one. I just mounted a 42" LCD with a $30 peerless mount, worked great.

I have a fully articulated mount for a 50" plasma screen that I put in the corner, those cost a lot more.

Here's the mount I bought, and I got it from the company that wacor listed: http://www.bestpricemounts.com/Peer...LCD-SCREENS.html?manufacturerProductId=168332


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Should've said I'm in Ontario, Canada. Those websites wanted $30 shipping for a $30 mount. How about retail stores like Futureshop, Best Buy, Walmart etc? Any good brands you know of? PS I like the prices on the models mentioned! I can't see spending a hundred bucks to hang a $400 TV.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

ebonyruffles said:


> Should've said I'm in Ontario, Canada. Those websites wanted $30 shipping for a $30 mount. How about retail stores like Futureshop, Best Buy, Walmart etc? Any good brands you know of? PS I like the prices on the models mentioned! I can't see spending a hundred bucks to hang a $400 TV.


well all I did was to use google. you can give it a whirl and see if you can do better.

looks like the $30 mount and the $30 shipping is less than the $100


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. I did look online but I'm getting confused as to to the VESA sizing thing. The screw holes in the back of the TV are 8" apart all ways like a square. What size is this? Once I get that part figured out, I should be OK. I'd like to be able to go right to a store & look at it in person before I buy it.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Display_Mounting_Interface


> The Flat Display Mounting Interface (FDMI), also known as VESA Mounting Interface Standard (MIS) or colloquially as VESA mount, is a family of standards defined by the Video Electronics Standards Association for mounting flat panel monitors, TVs, and other displays to stands or wall mounts. It is implemented on most modern flat-panel monitors and TVs.


*Basically, if the mount says it conforms to VESA spec, then it should fit any TV or monitor that also conforms to VESA spec.* Most mounts will either be adjustable, or have a series of holes in the various VESA layouts.

If you have a Home Depot nearby, they'll have a wide range of options for you - this one, for example, will suit your stated needs, and is only $20: http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Or go to www.homedepot.ca and plug "lcd" into the Search box.

Other similar stores like Home Hardware, Rona, Lowe's, etc. should have similar offerings.


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks so much. I have a home depot not too far from here. At least I know what to look for now.


----------

